# Job Fairs Schedule



## tsenes05 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello Guys!

I was wondering if you know of any website showing job fair schedules?

I will be going to SG next week (July 13) and I wanted to know beforehand if there will be job fairs during my one month stay there.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

tsenes05 said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I was wondering if you know of any website showing job fair schedules?
> 
> ...


Search for 'career fairs Singapore' on the internet and you'll find plenty. Your best shots are probably the National University of Singapore, Suntec City maybe etc. etc.

Good luck!


----------

